# Seasoning the Old Country Wrangler Smoker



## big k-dawg (Mar 12, 2016)

I am seasoning my new Old Country Wrangler Smoker today with some lump coal to initiate my fire and some oak splits about 16 inches long and 4 inches wide. I wiped the inside of my pit with canola oil prior to lighting up the fire. Smoke seeped out of the pit door creases and out of the fire box door creases. I plan to seal the doors with Lavalock when it arrives this week! Everything looks great so far. Looking forward to that first cook! Be blessed!:-)













20160312_154052.jpg



__ big k-dawg
__ Mar 12, 2016


















20160312_154110.jpg



__ big k-dawg
__ Mar 12, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 13, 2016)

Congrats on the new smoker!

What's your first smoke going to be?

Al


----------



## big k-dawg (Mar 13, 2016)

I think I will start with some chicken or a few baby back ribs for starters!:-)


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 13, 2016)

Sounds good. I have a rack of BB's & a pan of beans on right now!

Al


----------



## joe black (Mar 13, 2016)

I think you will enjoy your Wrangler.  I did a lot of research about 1-1/2 years ago and was really impressed with it.  Especially at the price.  That was a good job with the seasoning.  How hot was it?  You might want to rub the outside occasionally with the canola to help with the rust.

Good luck and good smokin',   Joe.   :grilling_smilie:


----------



## big k-dawg (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks Joe! I keep it around 350 degrees for a few hours. I will grease it up regularly! Every thing  went well and now I am planning my first cook!:-)


----------

